# hablando de programacion



## arm (Jun 9, 2006)

Hola a todos, esta es la primer ocacion que visito este espacio, ademas de las politicas no se mucho de ustedes, asi que espero no incomodar con mi preguntas. ops: 

Se electronica digital basca, hace poco me entere que habia IC diseñandos para ser programados por personas con instalaciones comunes, asi que ahora me pregunto si estaria a mi mano. 

Mi question es si hay algo pareceido a un compilador como C o C++, me comentaron que se peden adaptar pero no como. Asi que agradeceria que me dijeran dedonde puedo obtener un compilador de este tipo (claro de esos por lo que no cobran) o como adaptar.


----------



## allisap (Jun 16, 2006)

saludos, mira esos IC que dices se llaman microcontroladores y existen  varios , intel, motorola, atmel, microchip, yo en lo particular te recomiendo los PIC de microchip,

si estas comenzando quisas te sea mas facil aprender a programarlos en ensamblador,...

y si, hay compiladores en C (aunque no he podido encontrar uno gratis) asi que no podria decirte donde encontar uno


----------



## arm (Jun 17, 2006)

.....y con cual compilador puedo empezar....


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 17, 2006)

arm dijo:
			
		

> .....y con cual compilador puedo empezar....



Hola se recomienda aprender con ensamblador, peude hacer su programa en un block de notas grabarlo en .asm 

Después convertirlo a .hex con el mpasm de microchip y cargarlo al pic con el icprog.

Puede descargar el mplab desde microchip y ahi mismo puede ensamblar, compilar y si compra su cargador purde cargar ahi mismo o peude hacerse su propio cargador que es lo que todo buen electrónico hace.

Saludos


----------

